# Sarthe Review



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

So I took my Sarthe out for a good ride yesterday, and I must say I really enjoyed the ride. Now, I am new to road biking but have ridden mountain bikes for a long time. I am not and will never be a racer. Comfort and fun come first, speed second. The Sarthe was a blast. It took a while to get used to the campy reverse shifting. The ride was smooth as butter, even on the crazy streets of Boston area. Plus I went FAST. Cant wait til I get in shape, I will cruise on this thing. Of all the road bikes I saw in my travels yesterday (it was 45 degrees, so there were more than a few folks out) my Sarthe was the classiest looking bike I saw. If you are looking for a good mix of comfort and speed, and go for a classic feel and look, this is the bike. Any intermediate level rider in this category would be very happy with this ride for $1500.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*I second your opinion.*

From the first time I saw it in the catalog after the show last fall, I was hooked on that bike. I like the color, the components and especially the frame. The Sarthe (pronounced Sart) gives you a lot for your cash. Especially a nice US made steel frame that can last for many years with proper care. 

Enjoy your new bike.

Bob


----------

